# when does this end



## freezeup (Oct 1, 2016)

I'm so tired of feeling like this. In two months I will have had DP\DR for seven years/.its almost comical to me that i've been suffering for so long with such little progress, almost like something you would see in a movie. The progress that I do make only makes me realize how deep into this whole thing I really am. I've also been seeing a psychiatrist lately, but decided to stop as it was getting extremely counterproductive. I wasn't being very truthful with them and the only reason I forced myself to go was so that I could get my klonopin scripted to me for some immediate relief.

also was on 10mg of celexa which helped in a way, but made me extremely numb to everything (even more than I was). So now I'm withdrawing from the Celexa, feeling constantly dizzy and even more spaced out and depressed. Apologies if this post seems ranty or all over the place I just really can't think straight right now and need to vent a little.

this may end with me throwing my self in the psych ward for a week or two and really trying to get myself healed and hopefully they can find me a better psychiatrist.


----------



## reactor (Nov 10, 2016)

some people heal others dont. sad fact of life. DPDR is a fucked disease


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm sure 7 years feels like forever. 40 years is almost a lifetime. I never thought it would end, but I had ECT in 2013 and it was extremely helpful. It is sad that I lost most of my life to the illness, but I don't have time for the regrets. Too busy enjoying myself.


----------



## freezeup (Oct 1, 2016)

forestx5 said:


> I'm sure 7 years feels like forever. 40 years is almost a lifetime. I never thought it would end, but I had ECT in 2013 and it was extremely helpful. It is sad that I lost most of my life to the illness, but I don't have time for the regrets. Too busy enjoying myself.


Yeah. Was the ECT effective immediately? Or did it take a while to feel results from it? Not sure if I'm ready for that route, but you never know lol


----------



## freezeup (Oct 1, 2016)

time2wakeup said:


> ugh.  it's been almost 6 years for me. have you just tried therapy and psych meds? have you looked into heavy metal toxicity or other possible physical causes? i'm not convinced that this is all in my head - if it was, i would be able to get out of this myself...just doesn't make any sense.


I've tried a few meds, including the famed Naloxone, but theyve helped only a little. I'm looking into finding a solid therapist and maybe switching to something more DP recovery related with my meds (lamictal or wellbutrin)


----------

